# Desktop zerfällt, wenn ich mit wine Anwendungen starte.

## Mageta

Hallo ihr Gentoo-User,

ich hab mal ne Frage, die sich zwar nicht direkt um gentoo dreht, aber vlei weiß ja trotzdem jemand bescheid.

Es geht darum, dass ich seit einiger Zeit Probleme hab, mit wine Programme zu starten. Das tritt nicht bei allen Anwendungen auf, aber es beschränkt sich auch nicht, wie in dem Bsp. jetzt, auf Spiele.

Und zwar "zerstört" mit wine, beim ausführen des Programms die Anzeige des x-server's (also zumindest die laufende Session). Um wieder normale Sicht zu haben, muss ich X neustarten. Ich hab das mal abfotografiert, weil screen's, kann ich nicht mehr so recht machen

Vor'm Start .. Nach'm Start

In dem Fall versuche ich das Spiel Mount&Blade zu starten (was laut wine-app-db gold ist). Den effekt hatte ich aber auch schon bei anderen Anwendungen, z.b. bei notepad++.

Ich hab das Ganze dann nochmal unter twm probiert und hab ich Ausgabe in der Konsole beobachtet. (Vor'm Start .. Nach'm Start)

Allerdings macht X, waerend der crashes generell gar keine Ausgaben, also auch keine Fehler  :Wink: . In der kernellog stehen nur 3 Meldungen, mit Status info (hab ich jetzt nicht rausgeschrieben, sry) und die std.log's geben auch nichts her. Eine log speziell von wine hab ich nun nicht gefunden und umleiten konnte ich es nun auf Anhieb nicht (ka wie man das bei wine macht, stdout läßt sich jedenfalls nicht direkt umleiten).

Ich pers. bin nun ratlos, was man tun kann, weil gesehen hab ich sowas vorher noch nicht  :Very Happy: 

systemdaten:

kernel: gentoo-sources 2.26.25-7

wine: 1.1.7

grafikkarte: radeon x1700

treiber: die letzten stabilen im main-tree (ich hab da nix demaskiert, weiß aber nu nicht genau welche Version das is) (3d-beschleunigung funktioniert im allgemeinen im x-server ohne Probleme)

Weiß jemand Rat?

grüße,

Mageta

----------

## SvenFischer

teste doch mal, ob die Probleme auch mit crossover auftauchen, dann kannst Du den Fehler eingrenzen.

Ich bin entweder zu verwöhnt und/oder zu dumm wine zu benutzen, seit Jahren liebe ich das komfortable crossover. Da es das vor 2 Wochen auch noch umsonst gab, bin ich nu echt happy.

----------

## sOuLjA

War das von Anfang an so oder erst irgendwann aufgetaucht? Könntest auch mal versuchen die wine konfiguration zurückzusetzen, evtl. hilft das ja.

----------

## AmonAmarth

das problem hatte ich auch ne zeit lang, liegt irgendwie an den ati treibern!

welche version verwendest du? versuch evtl mal ein update auf testing

was ist mit mesa bzw. mesa-progs? welche version? und evtl mal ein update 7.1 wagen

die version findest du raus mit "eix" (emerge eix && update-eix, dann eix ati-drivers)

ich würde damit anfangen die ati treiber upzudaten

----------

## Beforegod

Nur ein paar Schnellschüße:

Double Buffering in der xorg.config aktiviert?

3D Shader in Wine aktiviert?

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm, evtl. möchte das wine-Spiel die Auflösung ändern?

Was den X dazu veranlasst, weil das Signal (vom Wine) dämlich ist oder der X auf eine falsche Auflösung stellen möchte.

Obwohl, notepad möchte das ja net, hmmmm.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> teste doch mal, ob die Probleme auch mit crossover auftauchen, dann kannst Du den Fehler eingrenzen.
> 
> Ich bin entweder zu verwöhnt und/oder zu dumm wine zu benutzen, seit Jahren liebe ich das komfortable crossover. Da es das vor 2 Wochen auch noch umsonst gab, bin ich nu echt happy.

 

hab ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen: den gleichen effekt hatte ich bei X-office auch bei der verwendung von M$ Office. das ist als unabhängig von der verwendeten "emulierungsschicht"

----------

